# Taxes in Mexico...



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

So i have reading on multiple sites and cant get a clear answer, 

I am European and a permanent resident in mexico for some time. I am not enrolled in SAT, I do freelance work to peope abroad and do crypto trading. I do not get paid in mexico, no one in mexico pays me.

Money gets sent to my account abroad and from time to time i wire to my mexican account, so it is a transfer from account in my name to account here in my name. 

I read about the new program at SAT called RESICO but not sure if it is only for mexicans, that is what an accountant lead me to believe. Their is also one called RIF that accepts foreign permanent residents but that one is getting phased out.

I have read posts about people asking people at SAT and being told if it is not money earned IN mexico, no need to file.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

This comes up from time to time, the answer depends on what other country you are from and what other country the income is being taxed in, and whether you're paying those taxes. Mexico has bilateral tax agreements with various countries, you have to find out which one applies. You need an accountant that understands that particular bilateral agreement, which may be difficult to find.

Some accountants, especially ones that don't really understand the specifics of your situation, are likely to say "don't worry about it", because they figure Mexico will never raise an issue. I think that's more of a judgement on thieir part that you won't ever be caught than it is an understanding of what you're actually required to pay. Mexico apparently makes little effort to go after this sort of income earned by expats.

In at least some, if not many cases, you aren't required to pay anything anyway, apparently. At least some (if not most) of the bilateral agreements specify that Mexico should only collect the difference between what you'd owe on the taxes if it were Mexican income and what you are already paying on the income to some other country. In enough of the cases, Mexican taxes are less, so they're not going to collect anything, or the rates are close, so it's not worth their time to try to collect a thin slice of income.


----------

